

Everything I Learned at MIT - hhm
http://edboyden.org/sb1/

======
trekker7
Wow, he took pretty detailed notes in some classes (and strangely very little
in others). For the past ~2 years I haven't even carried a pencil to lecture;
usually professors have PPT slides that they put online, so listening works
better than writing a lot down.

It's also really amazing to see how many courses he took in four years, and
most of them must have been pretty tough.

------
dhouston
a nice thought, but mit's actually put most if not all of its classes online
through opencourseware (<http://ocw.mit.edu> ).

and (not to belabor the obvious) the learning doesn't come from reading one
page cribsheets -- it's from writing them and fighting problem sets till
sunrise :P

------
ptn
A little messy, don't you think? I like it :-)

